# System specs fast enough?



## ingi (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all

I am updating my laptop (Dell inspiron 64'').  I have only a limited idea of what all the numbers on specs mean, so here I am asking if the specs on this laptop will be enough to run Lightroom 2.3, PSCS3 and various other programs without grinding to a halt.  My little inspiron with its 1gb of ram 8'gb hardrive works but slowly.......  This is my only computer for photo editing. At the moment it is only a hobby with the occasional client.  I have read through lots of threads here, but most of the posts start getting a bit technical for me:|

The one I have been looking at is (not that I know what most of this means)
Dell Vostro 151' Notebook
Intel Core 2 Duo Processor T93'' (2.5GHz, 6mb Cache, 8''MHz FSB)
15.4 widescreen WUXGA (192'x12'')TFT display with True Life
4gb memory (2 x 2'48mb) 667MHz Duel Channel DDR2 SDRAM
32'GB  (54''RPM) SATA Hard drive
Slot load 8x max DVD+/-RW drive with DVD+R dbl layer write capability
256mb NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 84''M GS (64bit) 84''M graphics.
Windows vista business downgraded to Windows XP

Anything I should change?  Is the resolution overkill for this size screen? I am not wanting to upgrade again for a few years.  Oh I should mention that I keep my images on portable western digital harddrives (8'gb didnt go very far)
Thanks in advance


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 30, 2009)

Why XP not Vista Ingrid??

or why not get a M........:evil::evil::lol::lol:


----------



## ingi (Mar 30, 2009)

Kiwigeoff;4'439 said:
			
		

> Why XP not Vista Ingrid??



I dont know alot about vista, and quite a few of the people I know wish they had never got it.  Dell are offering the downgrade so I am assuming (could be wrong) that there are a few problems with it.


			
				Kiwigeoff;4'439 said:
			
		

> or why not get a M........:evil::evil::lol::lol:


would really love to but cant justify the expense to hubby ( I am also using the excuse with the extra money I saved in not buying a mac I can get a new lens)


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 30, 2009)

Ingrid, I think you'll be OK with that spec. I hope you're in the $5''-7'' range?

a) I think most of the issues with Vista ca be resolved with user interface tweaking, but of course you'd have to spend your time researching and making those changes. If you're comfortable with XP, why not?
b) If you can actually play with one in a Big Box store somewhere, I'd recommend that. That's a fairly small display for serious photo work. If anything's a deal breaker, I'd say it's that. And as you say, that's a pretty high native resolution on that size screen, you may have to do a lot of squinting, or lean close  .
c) The disk drive may be a bit small, but you say you're at the hobby stage now, so if your work is fitting on an 8'GB drive now, I expect you'll be OK for a good while. External drives for backup, etc. are getting very cheap, and when you're likely to need one in the future, they'll practically be giving them away.

The rest looks fine.


----------



## ingi (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Brad
Aussie prices this laptop is $22''.  No store to play in though, ordering off the net. (need to be pretty sure that I've got it right) There are a few options for tweaking processors and hard drives though (increases the price of course).  I ran out of room in the 8'gb a long time ago, I have 2 x 32'gb western digital portable harddrives I am using at the moment (1 almost full the other 1/4 full).  I was worried about the screen, the 15.4 inch I am used to as that is what my current laptop is, but the resolution is higher than I currently use.  I can get the same resolution on a 17inch screen with the same specs for an extra $25'.  I know it is probably more economical to buy a new desktop with the price we are looking at - could even get a mac for that with a great 2'-24inch screen.  But I need something mobile, that I can escape from the kids with and take with us when I go away.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't want to mislead you on the price. When I first asked about the price, I used just the Model #. On further inspection, that Dell Model # is showing noticeably lesser specs here in the US. I assume something else besides currency conversion is going on at $US 2 = $Aus 3 roughly, today. I guess that model has better specs down under, and maybe taxes or something?

Here's a sample from some of the links I skimmed before asking you about price earlier.

http://dealnews.com/Dell-Vostro-151'-Core-2-Duo-1-8-GHz-15-Laptop-with-XP-Pro-for-499-2'-s-h/285832.html?ref=rss_dealnews_today


----------



## ingi (Mar 31, 2009)

Damn - I need to move countries.   Starting price for the Vostro with 4gb ram is $16'' aussie.  Then you custom build on top of that.
http://configure.ap.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=au&cs=aubsd1&kc=&l=en&oc=S52'21'AU&s=bsd

The only tax we have is 1'% gst and thats already included.  Even the most basic model no bells and whistle laptops start from around $7''


----------

